# is there a difference between T5 HO and VHO?



## chiahead (Dec 18, 2004)

is there a difference between T5 HO and VHO?


----------



## chiahead (Dec 18, 2004)

Does anyone know what the difference is? Someone here has to. Please I am curious.


----------



## AaronT (Apr 26, 2004)

There is a huge difference. 

A 48" T5HO bulb consumes 54 watts and a 48" VHO does about 110 watts. T5 HOs are more efficient at putting out lumens of light, which is what we are after. They also run cooler and last much longer...probably twice as long. 

If you are asking which is better there is no grey area here. T5 HOs are better hands down. VHO should be considered old school technology now.


----------



## MatPat (Mar 22, 2004)

48" T-5 HO lamps are 54w lamps while the normal T-5 lamps are 28w. I don't believe there is actually a T-5 VHO lamp. Most VHO lamps refer to the T-12 lamps

A Google search will get you a lot more info on T-5 lamps than you will care to read


----------



## AaronT (Apr 26, 2004)

MatPat said:


> 48" T-5 HO lamps are 54w lamps while the normal T-5 lamps are 28w. I don't believe there is actually a T-5 VHO lamp. Most VHO lamps refer to the T-12 lamps
> 
> A Google search will get you a lot more info on T-5 lamps than you will care to read


Yeah, I guess I should have clarified that I was operating under the assumption that he meant VHO T12s as there are no other sizes that I know of.


----------



## chiahead (Dec 18, 2004)

Thanks alot I was just curious even though I pretty much knew it. I appreciate it very much!


----------

